# Prostate Cancer Surgery and the effect on Married Life



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

Husband gave up on sex since his prostate cancer surgery 5 years ago. He gets erections but they don't last and he's tired of trying to make it work. He refuses the pump, wont consider injections. All he wants to do is satisfy me orally and with a dildo and the few occasions that he can maintain an erection for a period of time.

What really bothers him is the loss of the overwhelming feeling he used to have when he had orgasms. Now that there is no semen coming out. He has orgasms like women do and he's not used to that and feels its not totally satisfying to him so he has almost stopped trying to feel anything.

I feel bad for him and he tells me not to worry about him, he'll just make sure I'm satisfied but I'm his wife and I do worry about his happiness and satisfaction.

What can I do to help him have a fantastic orgasm?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Lasr60637-

Your husband is one of the thoughtful types that is able to derive pleasure from pleasing someone else. May I suggest that you show him how much you love what he does for you, and encourage him to do even more.

In this way, you will indeed be heightening his pleasure.

May I ask, do you give him oral?


----------



## Lasr60637 (Nov 14, 2008)

Anytime he wants it. Not much happens behind it but I do it anyway.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Lasr60637 said:


> Not much happens behind it but I do it anyway.


Could you explain further? We might be onto something here...


----------

